# INFP / ENFP / INFJ. What to do, what to do ?



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Koukol said:


> One would hope with that nickname ! I think it awesome to be able to see it that way. Honestly, what i feel best about (
> And who incidently rocks) is the infp. Although, ISFP is looking kind of pretty too ! sadly it doesnt prevent me from doubting.


Wow, I am such a sexist. I assumed with your profile picture and being an F type you were a girl. My apologies.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Wow, I am such a sexist. I assumed with your profile picture and being an F type you were a girl. My apologies.


MAHAHAHA !!!!!!!! Although yeah sometimes i do wonder...


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

Mission for today : find a manly F avatar.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Koukol said:


> Mission for today : find a manly F avatar.


LOL, no no this shade of green looks nice on you!


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

Omg THANK YOU!


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

@ENTJwillruletheworld ok i've been reading about your type. i can see the appeal. Apparently you are "sexually robust". I'm not sure i wanna know. Should i ?


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

@ENTJwillruletheworld ok i've been reading about your type. i can see the appeal. Apparently you are "sexually robust". I'm not sure i wanna know. Should i ?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Koukol said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld ok i've been reading about your type. i can see the appeal. Apparently you are "sexually robust". I'm not sure i wanna know. Should i ?


Oh you most certainly want to know.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

God i'm scared. if your avatar is any indication, i mean.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Koukol said:


> @Bast
> in what way ?


It was a first impression I got upon reading your post. However, the more I read and look over your answers, the more I see the Fi creeping through... You are a hard one to type :wink:


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

Bast said:


> You are a hard one to type :wink:


Ha ! I'm not making it easier, I guess 
If I move on from functional analysis, because results vary so much, I do see myself in a lot of types. 
Maybe it's a Fi thing to react "against" something that is not completely accepted. So that's at least that !


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Koukol said:


> Ha ! I'm not making it easier, I guess
> If I move on from functional analysis, because results vary so much, I do see myself in a lot of types.
> Maybe it's a Fi thing to react "against" something that is not completely accepted. So that's at least that !


Yeah, figuring out what functions I used allowed me to realize what my type was, along with help from some members here. My advice would be to do lots of reading in the "cognitive functions" section of this forum and try to figure out what your top four functions are. Even if you can't pin down the exact order right away, it can be very helpful in eliminating some possibilities.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

Bast said:


> My advice would be to do lots of reading in the "cognitive functions" section of this forum and try to figure out what your top four functions are. Even if you can't pin down the exact order right away, it can be very helpful in eliminating some possibilities.


Cool, thanks. I'll definitely look into that. I did notice something while testing (and test I did during the past week !). I am unsure of _how_ to answer, rather than_ what _to answer. I feel it could go both ways, so I tend to play some aspects down. Maybe even manipulate results a little ?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Koukol said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll definitely look into that. I did notice something while testing (and test I did during the past week !). I am unsure of _how_ to answer, rather than_ what _to answer. I feel it could go both ways, so I tend to play some aspects down. Maybe even manipulate results a little ?


This is why I don't like the cognitive function test, and the majority of MBTI tests-- the results are way too easy to manipulate, even unconsciously. They can give you a good base to work from, but I'd say most of the time they aren't accurate at all.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

That was my suspicion. Wanting to go out of your way to find the truth is a different story than finding a cheap way to feel better about yourself. I should know, I'm an expert on the latter


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Koukol said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************* (33.5)
> good use
> introverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.1)
> average use
> ...


I would buy ISFP for you. For most of the post I wanted to say Fe-type, because you are so outwardly focused. Either way you are dominant Feeling type (as evidenced by your touchiness around Thinking and dislike of people who are cold and inconsiderate of more humane implications). Also your inability to go into a conceptual subject in depth, suggested to me that you might have a Te-shadow (or Inferior Te) as well as the sensitivity around lack of achievement.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> I would buy ISFP for you. For most of the post I wanted to say Fe-type, because you are so outwardly focused. Either way you are dominant Feeling type (as evidenced by your touchiness around Thinking and dislike of people who are cold and inconsiderate of more humane implications). Also your inability to go into a conceptual subject in depth, suggested to me that you might have a Te-shadow (or Inferior Te) as well as the sensitivity around lack of achievement.


Thanks. After following a few threads on the ISFP forum, I must admit I share the same difficulties as a lot of them. Especially in the work area.


----------



## Koukol (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok ok. If i may sollicit your insight once more, guys...
I've been reading in greater detail about the cognitive functions, and seriously pondered on when I use them. Could you tell me, if my conclusions are congruent with what you read ? I'm a shit Ti, so it's hard to make sense of all that.

I'm F. That's one. Question is, since I score high on both, which is the preferred one ? When I've had enough, I tend to disengage from others. Usually I get aggressive, or rageful. It's both energizing and scary. It has gotten me laid as well as it as gotten me alienated. I do tend to push away people who are trying to help me. I get that way because I feel pressured to act a certain way, to be with my friends. It's not even out of peer pressure, it's what I feel I ought to do with my friends. More out of necessity and love for them. So bad juju Fe and me Fi ? (God I really am a shit Ti ) I don't like it when people are showing they place more importance on what is conventional, yet I used to be a bully to people that weren't. Maybe out of need to adapt to my environment ? My conclusion is, *Fi* that learned to speak Fe.

Dealing with N is trickier IMO. Because my intuition is something I value but I am usually wrong in using it. I tend to project onto situations. Believing they are so, whereas more often than not, I'm mistaken. I used to study Physics and Chemistry and I remember my teacher commenting my problem solving, saying I was all over the place trying to find new solutions and seeing if they fit. I do admire and like intuiting, I find the process fascinating. At the end of the day, when I'm debating with strongly opinionated people, I try to see extenuiating circumstances. "Yeah it's like that, but not just. It can also be like that." That's kind of *Ni*, isn'it ?

S is also tricky. I have a good memory, for experiences as for tastes, smells, etc. and often refer to past experiences. I do have the feeling that they're preventing me from trying new things, moving on or generally trying to make my life better. I get stucked in loops of the familiar and the habitual and don't like this one bit. I am quite tactile, sensual, and appreciative of finer things which I tend to consume voratiously. That suggests a shadow Si and a good *Se* ? (Additionnaly, when I read that feelings were an _intellectual_ process, I was puzzled. Feelings, in the jungian sense, are hard for me to separate from the sensation I got from them. Which possibly suggests SF.)

T. Well. Me no like T. Ti is at best alien, although I do understand it a bit better after reading about it (quite analogous to Fi). At worse Tis scare the bejeesus out of me. *Te* I'm more familiar with, although I find planning and ordering information to be quite boring and tedious. Mostly what I feel the most comfortable with is the Fi/Te divide : "I feel/We think". Fits with my idea that everyone knows better than me.

Of course, being not very confident and Ni with very little amount of Ti or appreciation for Fe, I may be tempted into looking at this into a whole other way. 

To sum up Te Se Fi Ni. INFP is out (Si as Tertiary, which is the Child mode, ie the playful mode), which, after my interactions with them, I've accepted, there remains : *ISFP*, *ESTJ*, *INFJ* and *ENFP*.
I highly doubt ESTJ is a fit, without looking at the profile (which is in any case too specific to be representative, imo), because of the Ti dominant.
*ENFP*, why not. I like them. Would like to go out with one. I doubt I am one, though, because of the tertiary Fe. And the Se in 8th position. Doesn't compute. I don't _play_ at being conventional. I _try_ to be because I would be very much alone, otherwise.
*INFJ*. Would like also like to go out with one. They're very Fe, though, in a supporting role, at that. Plus I'm not _that_ Ni. I do need validation which is a trait INFJs seem to share.
*ISFP*. You would have asked me just before I joined PerC if I thought I sensed as a higher function (one of the first two), I would be meh-ing you. I used to think my being gluttonous was a an expression of my 7th function, so it would have made sense to put Se there. But I like touching, I like being in sync with my environment, I am especially in awe in front of natural landscapes (a mountain trip would amount to two photos of friends and the rest of the view). It's comfortable too, because ISFPs share the same inferior, Te, with INFPs, which, when I believed I was one, I felt comfortable with.

Right now, to sum up, I'm leaing towards *ISFP*, knowing that two days ago I was going for INFJ. I didn't take so much time analysing functions back then, but hey.

That was quite long and I apologize. Thoughts, if you managed to get there (for which you have me thankful) ?


----------

